# Federal Tobacco Tax



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

As Stogie and Squid know, My Passion is fighting for and protecting individual rights and the rights of my customers to enjoy the simple pleasures in life.

OUR Federal Government, in an attempt to fund SCHIP, *S*tupid *C*humps (YOU AND ME) *H*elping *I*llegal (law breaking) *P*eople fund the State Children's Health Insurance Program, has proposed a 2000% premium cigar excise tax INCREASE. Texans already pay excessive Tobacco tax with consumers paying tax, tax on tax, and tax on tax on tax. *WHEN IS ENOUGH ENOUGH?*. I know for me, I have spent countless hours fighting a Texas state-wide smoking ban, and now my federally elected officials chose to put me out of business in favor of some grandiose Idea that funds healthcare for people that should not be in this country and denies rights for Americans.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

If I were a liberal governor (for example, our Iowa Governor, King Chet) or a state-level congressman, I would be gettin' my state tax increase on tobacco passed and into law as fast as I could to try and beat the Feds to it. Once the Feds implement this excise tax, it might be harder to get the state tax increase passed.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> If I were a liberal governor (for example, our Iowa Governor, King Chet) or a state-level congressman, I would be gettin' my state tax increase on tobacco passed and into law as fast as I could to try and beat the Feds to it. Once the Feds implement this excise tax, it might be harder to get the state tax increase passed.


...and if PA passes a 50% tax and the Feds get 50%, then y'all might as well have a hell of a HERF and kiss your business goodbye.


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

What drugs are you doing dude? Get a grip! This is about political power grabs.


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> ...and if PA passes a 50% tax and the Feds get 50%, then y'all might as well have a hell of a HERF and kiss your business goodbye.


Good to see some of the CL members have a clue!


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> If I were a liberal governor (for example, our Iowa Governor, King Chet) or a state-level congressman, I would be gettin' my state tax increase on tobacco passed and into law as fast as I could to try and beat the Feds to it. Once the Feds implement this excise tax, it might be harder to get the state tax increase passed.


I am happy to see that the members of CL "Get it".


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> ...and if PA passes a 50% tax and the Feds get 50%, then y'all might as well have a hell of a HERF and kiss your business goodbye.


You SOOOO got it dude!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Cigar Diva said:


> You SOOOO got it dude!


Please don't interpret my glib remarks and cynicism as any sort of acceptance of this POS legislation. *I was on the phone to my senators this morning.* Unfortunately, my state is LARGELY to blame for this one...we have HARKIN and GRASSLEY. Tom Harkin is completely INSANE and I would expect this kind of *screw and spend* legislation out of him, but I thought our Republican senator Charles Grassley had more sense. I really let him have it...I've voted for him every election for the last twenty years and I let him know I was torqued about him voting this POS out of committee and that I could no longer support him if this thing gets through the senate. Folks, thank GOD that Kerry, Gore, or Clinton aren't President, or we would have NO CHANCE of stopping this. The VETO is all we have to fight this expansion of government and the raping of our wallets. *Say what you want about Bush, but he is our man on this one!*


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Please don't interpret my glib remarks and cynicism as any sort of acceptance of this POS legislation. *I was on the phone to my senators this morning.* Unfortunately, my state is LARGELY to blame for this one...we have HARKIN and GRASSLEY. Tom Harkin is completely INSANE and I would expect this kind of *screw and spend* legislation out of him, but I thought our Republican senator Charles Grassley had more sense. I really let him have it...I've voted for him every election for the last twenty years and I let him know I was torqued about him voting this POS out of committee and that I could no longer support him if this thing gets through the senate. Folks, thank GOD that Kerry, Gore, or Clinton aren't President, or we would have NO CHANCE of stopping this. The VETO is all we have to fight this expansion of government and the raping of our wallets. *Say what you want about Bush, but he is our man on this one!*


As far as the discussion, I have largely stayed out of it, but John your exactly right and I applaud you for your efforts...If course its people like Cigar Diva and John who are the difference makers. Rob Hemming and all the silent workers for what is right. thanks for all your efforts. With politics...it always seems to be the loudest queak gets the oil...and unfortunately it has been the minority that has been the loudest...but that all they have.

Keep up the good work. Get the word out and any and all BOTLs HAVE to get involved...or we will eventually lose


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I emailed Hutchison and Cornyn, both. Got a form letter that told me they didn't have a clue what I was talking about. I tried emailing all members of the Senate Finance committee but quickly found that if you aren't a constituent, they don't really care about you. (Not that they really care, anyway.)

The sad thing about this, as you well know, is that it will decimate independent, local cigar stores. It is a very scary thing. I know I'm preaching to the choir here.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

terrasco said:


> I emailed Hutchison and Cornyn, both. Got a form letter that told me they didn't have a clue what I was talking about.


Trust me. If the outrage is as big as I think it is going to be, they are going to FIND OUT what you are talking about. Keep up the good fight - you did good.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

if it passes I have a rope. and a tree.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

*Cayman Islands*

Is anyone else up for buying a timeshare in Grand Cayman? If this goes through, it's all going underground.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if any of you have a chance to listen to Cigar Dave but he had a great show today expressing a lot of the intricacies of this bill and really brought more of the hipocracy out to the open. If you have a chance, check out his show to get even more educated.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is a link to an excellent article that does a great job of explaining why the proposed 20,000% tax increase on excise taxes is poor tax policy.

http://www.heritage.org/Research/HealthCare/wm1548.cfm


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Bob and Dale on dogwatchsocialclub.com also do a great job of talking about these issues too. Give this week's show a listen.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

I'm sure we'll have a nice chat about this at Robusto's Thrusday...


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

*Consider Pipe Tobacco Tax Costs increase*

Example for Texans:
For one pound of Pipe Tobacco at a wholesale cost of $20.00 per pound:
$1.0969 is Federal Tax incorporated in the wholesale cost
$0.4388 is Texas Tobacco Tax paid on Federal Tax (40% of $1.0969)*
$7.5612 is Texas Tobacco Tax minus the tax on Federal Tax
$0.7505 is Texas Sales and Use Tax paid on the above taxes*
$9.8474 Total Taxes:
$1.10 Federal Taxes
$8.75 State of Texas Taxes

Current Tax Structure for Texans:
One pound of Pipe Tobacco at a wholesale cost of $20.00 per pound, costs the consumer $28.75 before any retail mark-up and subsequent taxes imposed. $9.85 is tax, tax on tax, and tax on tax on tax.

DOUBLE TAXATION: 
Texas Tobacco Tax:
Texas collects $0.4388 per pound in Texas Tobacco Taxes on Federal Pipe Tobacco Taxes (40% tax on $1.0969) regardless of the wholesale price per pound.
Texas Sales and Use Tax:
Texas collects $0.7143 Sales and Use Tax (8.25%) on Federal Pipe Tobacco Taxes and Texas Tobacco Taxes.
TRIPLE TAXATION:
Texas Sales and Use Tax:
Texas collects $.0362 Sales and Use Tax on the $0.4388 Texas Tobacco Tax collected on the $1.0969 Federal Pipe Tobacco Tax.

TOTAL DOUBLE and TRIPLE TAXATION:
Per pound of pipe tobacco in MY STATE of Texas, $1.19 of the to the total $9.85 is due to tax on tax and tax on tax on tax. 13.6% of the total taxes on Pipe Tobacco the Texas State Comptroller collects is DOUBLE and TRIPLE TAXATION.

Contact me for the figures if you are intrested.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Some good information about the effects of the proposed tax on CigarCyclopedia today:
http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/

In particular I think the quote by Trent Lott (a fellow cigar smoker) pretty well sums it up:

"I think we ought to just shoot people that presume to smoke cigars in our presence and be done with it."


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The one main thig this bill would do is get rid of our Local B&Ms and really screw over some great people who own these small business owners. Smokers will get their cigars no matter what. I have sent emails off and not recieved anything back, now making phone calls. The bad thing is no matter what happens this time we will be fighting this kind of thing the rest of our lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

As a owner, we would be out of business. Part of this bill would require us to pay a tax on the inventory we have at the end of the year. If that was to happen can you imagine having to pay $50,000 to $100,000 in iventory taxes!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes thats one of the things I was talking about. I was talking to DanRichmond the other day about this at Robusto's and he was telling me about the floor tax that is involved with it (inventory taxes). I really do feel for all the small business owner that have to deal with this kind of BS!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Wouldn't It Be Smarter To Get The Health Care Funds From Health Care?

Maybe The Feds Should Go After The F'n Hospital That Charges $5.00 For More For An Asprin.

Maybe We Should Buy Our Own Hospital For All The Great People On Cigar Live. 

And Make The Hospital For Cigar Smokers Only, I Mean We Do Have Special Needs.

When Other People Try To Get In, We Make Cigar Smoking A Prerequsite.


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

Great Idea dude!



SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> Wouldn't It Be Smarter To Get The Health Care Funds From Health Care?
> 
> Maybe The Feds Should Go After The F'n Hospital That Charges $5.00 For More For An Asprin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

If the floor tax goes into effect as proposed, I doubt JR's could survive. Funding for the 'CHIIILLLRRREEENN' (SCHIPS) through the tobacco industry will disappear over night. I will fire sale my inventory in an attempt to recoup my investment before 'BIG BROTHER' STEALS IT FROM ME!!!! That is not a threat, that is MY promise!!!!!!!!



tx_tuff said:


> Yes thats one of the things I was talking about. I was talking to DanRichmond the other day about this at Robusto's and he was telling me about the floor tax that is involved with it (inventory taxes). I really do feel for all the small business owner that have to deal with this kind of BS!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Cigar Tax Could Rise to $10*

Cigar Tax Could Rise to $10
It's Now Just a Nickel but Congress is Looking for Money

July 18, 2007
Cigarmakers and their customers are in a panic over a proposal to raise the federal tax on cigars -- now a nickel -- to as much as $10.

Congress -- meeting in smoke-free rooms -- is looking for an extra $35 billion to $50 billion for the state children's health insurance program and hopes to raise most of it through excise taxes on products like tobacco.

Cigarettes, which accounted for more than 95 percent of tobacco tax collections last year, are the main focus of the bill -- federal taxes on a pack would jump from 39 cents to $1.

But cigars would not escape.

There is currently 4.8 cents-per-cigar tax cap but under the proposed bill, taxes on "large cigars," a category that includes all but the tiny cigars sold in packs of 20 like cigarettes, would rise to 53 percent.

A version of the bill being considered by the Senate Finance Committee sets the maximum tax per cigar at $10.

"I'm not sure in the history of man, since our forefathers founded the country in 1776, that there's ever been a tax increase of 20,000 percent," said Eric Newman, who runs a Tampa cigar shop, according to the St. Petersburg Times. "They had the Boston Tea Party for less than this."

Others were equally befogged.

"I thought there was a typo. I thought they meant 10 cents per cigar, not $10 per cigar, said Norm Sharp, president of the Cigar Association of America, the Times reported.

Of course, cigar sales are just the merest wisp of the cigarette market. In 2006, Americans bought nearly 400 billion cigarettes and only 5.3 billion cigars.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Black Market Cigars...another epidemic. 

Inmate #1 "waddya in for?"
Inmate #2 "I bought a cigar"
Inmate #1 "Cuban?"
Inmate #2 "Nope"


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

you know, I just watched V for Vendetta for the 80th time and am more and more apt to hang a rope from the nearest tree.

anyone ever read Term Limits by Vince Flynn?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Gatormoye said:


> As a owner, we would be out of business. Part of this bill would require us to pay a tax on the inventory we have at the end of the year. If that was to happen can you imagine having to pay $50,000 to $100,000 in iventory taxes!!!!!


inventory? what inventory? all you sell is humidors, and the cigars come free as a display aid. they are not meant to be smoked at all, seeing as how they are all aged for so long, they must be stale


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

*wow this getting crazy*


----------



## garbreath (Jul 24, 2007)

fire sale, one week long. owning all the inventory in stock, just paid off. inviting the entire cigar nation to delaware, ohio to smoke it, priceless!


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Word is, it will get vetoed, but who knows... the ramifications are scary.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

And I've heard Bush may cave.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

all i can say is wow... If this passes, I'm moving.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

12 miles off shore to a community of barges, tethered together and full of cigars


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*Republican House Plan*

Emphasis added by me. No word in this article about where the Republicans want to get their funding, but at least the growth is somewhat SANE compared to the Dems' plan. Note the Republican's idea to make the beneficiaries PROVE THEY ARE HERE LEGALLY!

House GOP Makes Children's Health Pitch

By KEVIN FREKING
The Associated Press
Wednesday, July 25, 2007; 7:43 PM

WASHINGTON -- A proposal to expand children's health insurance generated support from both parties in a Senate committee last week. That won't be happening any time soon in the House.

House GOP and Democratic leaders have barely talked to each other when it comes to renewing the State Children's Health Insurance Program. That lack of cooperation has led to two dramatically different proposals that will likely attract support built largely upon party affiliation.

Such divisiveness will make it harder for Congress to pass a long-term renewal of the program before it expires Sept. 30.

"We're ready to work with them when they're ready to work with us," said Rep. Joe Barton, R-Texas, the lead Republican on the House Energy and Commerce Committee. "The majority has to invite us. The majority has to have a process you can be a part of, and that has not happened."

On Wednesday, Barton unveiled House Republicans' view of what the SCHIP program should look like over the coming five years. He did so the day after Democrats proposed increasing spending on SCHIP by $50 billion over five years.

The Republican proposal, Barton estimates, would increase spending somewhere between $500 million and $1.5 billion over the same timeline. It would focus the health insurance program on those children and pregnant women who reside in households with incomes below 200 percent of poverty _ $34,340 for a family of three.

If a state wanted to cover new enrollees whose family income exceeded the 200 percent threshold, the state would have to do so without federal funds, Barton said. In addition, Republicans would prohibit federal SCHIP dollars from going to adults beginning in fiscal year 2009.

Currently, 23 states and the District of Columbia have already established or adopted eligibility thresholds above 200 percent of poverty, and other states are considering plans to expand eligibility, according to the Center for Children and Families at Georgetown University.

Overall, however, about 90 percent of children currently in the program live in families with incomes below twice the poverty level, the center noted.

The GOP proposal would also require the program's participants to provide proof of citizenship before they could enroll.

The proposal, Barton said, has the support of the Bush administration and every Republican member of the House Energy and Commerce Committee.

"Some might vote for our bill and the Democratic bill, too, but I don't know of any Republican who would vote against the Republican bill," he said.

The SCHIP program began 10 years ago. It's designed to subsidize the cost of insurance for those whose families earn too much to participate in Medicaid but not enough to pay for insurance in the private sector.

Democrats called the Republican bill inadequate.

"They're not willing to spend any money to help anybody whose not already rich," said Rep. Pete Stark, D-Calif. "It's what I would expect and sounds very much like the president's veto message. If you don't want to help kids, just come out and say it. ... Even the Senate has done better than this."

Stark said that he tried to work with Republicans in crafting legislation. He invited GOP members of his health subcommittee to a series of meetings, he said, but Republicans issued a series of press releases opposing lowering payments to Medicare insurers.

"They made it clear the Republicans were not going to help us, and as a matter of fact, were going to try to frustrate what we were doing" Stark said. "At that point, it doesn't do me any good to try and mark it up on a bipartisan basis."

The Democrats in the House say their bill would expand coverage to 5 million uninsured children, but Barton sided with the administration's view that fewer than 1 million children eligible for SCHIP are still uninsured.

"This bill is more than sufficient to cover those, so we would go from an SCHIP base of 6 million covered children to 7 million," Barton said.

The Congressional Budget Office has rejected the administration's estimate, which was based on an Urban Institute study.

"The administration's estimate understates the number of uninsured children who might participate in Medicaid or SCHIP," Peter Orszag, the CBO's director, said on Tuesday.

The Democrats in the House tackled much more than the SCHIP program in their legislation. They would also do away with a 10 percent cut in the reimbursement rates for doctors who treat Medicare patients. The cut is scheduled to go into effect Jan. 1.

To help pay for that fix as well as several other measures, the Democrats would increase the tax on cigarettes by 45 cents a pack and lower payments to private insurers participating in the Medicare Advantage program.

Barton said he believes Democrats made it harder to renew SCHIP by including so many different issues into one bill.

"What's that old saying? Their eyes were too big for their stomach," he said.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*Transcript from Rush Limbaugh Show*

Liberals Propose Massive Cigar Tax Hike for "the Children"
July 17, 2007

Listen To It! WMP | RealPlayer 
Audio clips available for Rush 24/7 members only -- Join Now!

BEGIN TRANSCRIPT
RUSH: Jerry in Scottsdale, Arizona, hello, sir.

CALLER: Morning, Rush. How are you doing?

RUSH: I'm fine.

CALLER: Let's get straight to it. The source of the controversy in the Democrat Congress was proposing to raise a tax on cigars to $10 per cigar --

RUSH: Yes?

CALLER: -- to raise $35 to $50 billion for state children's health insurance.

RUSH: Right.

CALLER: It's "for the children."

RUSH: It's for the children. In the name of saving the children, big government has targeted yet another industry to destroy.

CALLER: So the Winston Churchill that I just started smoking cigars with is going to go from $10 to $20 each.

RUSH: Oh, I know. The maximum cigar tax will be $10 a cigar. It's now at 5¢. The cigar industry as a percentage of the whole tobacco industry is like 2%, if that. This cigar tax increase is sort of hidden in here. Well, it's not hidden anymore, but the bill is written to make it look like it's really a tax that's targeted on cigarettes. The tax on cigarettes will go up a dollar a pack from what it is now -- and the cigar thing is even worse, from 5¢ to $10 -- to pay for kids' health care. Cigars have long been ignored as a source of revenue because compared to cigarettes and other tobacco products, there aren't that many of them sold. Somebody has figured out here that there's a whole lot of money to be made. Children's health care? I thought the tobacco settlements and all the taxes now were used and being directed to children's health care programs. I guess this is children's insurance. There's also -- and I'm not sure about this. The markup on this bill is still happening, but I think, in addition to the $10 a cigar tax, which is going to people these people out of business. It will be like the thing they did on the yachts, the luxury tax.

It'll put these people out of business. People will go elsewhere to find cigars. They'll find 'em. They'll find a way to do 'em. They'll find a way to get 'em to avoid paying this US tax. I'm still checking this out, but I think in addition to the per-stick tax, manufacturers as of January '08 next year, if this thing becomes law, are going to have a 50% tax on their current inventory that's all on the floor of the warehouse, before it gets to the retailers. I'm still checking this, but this is one of the bullet points that I got from somebody who analyzed the bill. So if a cigar company has a million dollars in inventory cigars, then before those cigars can leave for retail he has to pay $500,000 to the United States Treasury -- and this is Democrats, folks. This is who they are. I was telling somebody about this last night. They said, "Why are they doing this?"

"They're Democrats! They raise taxes."

This friend said, "No, this is aimed at you. You're the best known cigar smoker in the country. This is like the Limbaugh tax."

It's more than that. These people are trying to put the tobacco business out of business without doing it via legislation under the guise of doing it "for the children." This is what liberalism is. This is what Democrats do. They target businesses that they don't like and they use government to harm 'em, maybe even destroy 'em.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

l0venpeace said:


> Word is, it will get vetoed, but who knows... the ramifications are scary.


A few days ago I was thinking the same thing, but now I am not so sure. After reading about the House versions of this bill, my gut tells me there will be a compromise and there will be a new tax. The only question is, how big?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*Time for a REALLY big humidor?*

If you've ever thought you might like a really big humidor, this might be the time. Let's see...2 cigars per day x 365 days = 730. 730 x 10 years worth = 7,300. I'd say a 10,000 stick humi might be just the ticket. And lets face it, cigars aren't going to be taxed less no matter what.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*One last post about the proposed tax increase*

I'm sure you are all tired of hearing about it, just like me. It is a huge wet towel to talk about. So let me say this and then I'll shut up (for a while). Those of you going to RTDA...a request. Try to get a feel for what the retailers and manufacturers state of mind on this is and report back. Are they bracing for *some* level of tax increase or are they ready to fight tooth and nail against ANY new tax? My hunch is, a lot of them feel it is inevitable, but are hopeful the tax will be at a level that won't bankrupt them. This is the old "frog in the kettle of hot water" story. They will accept some sort of an increase this time, because they lack the voice/money/organization to stop it. Next time congress wants something "for the children" they will raise the tax a little higher, and so on.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

"A friend" I know used to work on capital hill. He has gotten me the CRS (Congressional Research Services) report on it, which explains everything in detail and laymen's term. This is the report that Members and staffers read (since most of them are not lawyers and don't understand the actual language). It's not available to the general public. I only have it in PDF...if someone can tell me how to post a PDF on here, I will, other wise just email me at [email protected] and I will get it to you.

Also, remember that this tax probably won't take effect for at least a year...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

To upload the PDF attachment click the "Go Advanced" button, which gives you a lot more posting options. You then click on the little Paperclip button to attach a file. Once you click the Paperclip button a little window pops up...it's from there that you Browse for your PDF file and Upload it. Hope this helps.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Labman said:


> To upload the PDF attachment click the "Go Advanced" button, which gives you a lot more posting options. You then click on the little Paperclip button to attach a file. Once you click the Paperclip button a little window pops up...it's from there that you Browse for your PDF file and Upload it. Hope this helps.


Thanks, I've uploaded it and attached it to this message. Enjoy.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Interesting read. 

I am a former cigarette smoker. It's been 93 days, 21 hours, 1 minute and 20 seconds without a cigarette. And I don't miss it. What I don't get is this, they say that the reasons for this tax increase are

1. To fund the Child Health Care Program
2. To get kids to stop or not start smoking
3. To offset the health care costs that smokers put on the health care system and the tax payers. 

(1.A) I understand the need to fund the program, but I think the target for this program is all wrong, it targets the upper middle class that make 60-80K a year (If I'm not mistaken), correct me if I'm wrong. I don't make 60-80K a year, and my kids have health insurance.

And from the stats I've read 10% of the people using this program are adults.

(2.A) FACT! Kids/teenagers don't buy cigarettes, they steal them from adults, or have other adults (18) buy for them. Just because you raise the tax doesn't stop the supply or the desire.

(3.A) I have read the stats of smoking related illness and death and I don't disagree with them. But what about drunk drivers? You don't have to be a smoker to have cancer, you don't have to be gay to have aids. 

Maybe they should be turning to the Insurance companies to help fund this program. Lord knows they have enough of my money to do so. Take it up with "Premium Boy".


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

Lefty said:


> 3. To offset the health care costs that smokers put on the health care system and the tax payers.
> 
> (3.A) I have read the stats of smoking related illness and death and I don't disagree with them. But what about drunk drivers? You don't have to be a smoker to have cancer, you don't have to be gay to have aids.


If thats their reasoning, fast food/junk food producers should have heavy fines and taxes placed on tem as well.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

When are we as Americans going to stop relying on the Government to tell us what to do? When are as Americans going to stop relying on someone else to raise and discipline our children?

It's all very simple cause and effect stuff. You eat fast food, you may get fat. You smoke, you may get cancer. I remember when my dad used to use a belt on my backside to help "correct" my misguided thinking and choices. Now it's called child abuse. Arrrrg!!

/rant


----------



## northidahotim (Apr 3, 2007)

It's scary. Maybe it doesn't get passed this time but for something like this to even reach the floor is scary. Every time they try something this crazy it just opens the door that much further for these bills down the road. I'm a retailer. Had my business for about nine months. Love it. I pray that the government dont put me out of business by taxation. But with the anti-smoking campaign of today eventually it's coming. Might not be today. I do have a feeling that saomeday this anti-smoking stuff will die down. Who knows?


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

To pay for this, they, the goverment needs to find 22 million new smokers in the next 5 years. As of now, you don't need to prove your a american to get this health care. Also parents are getting this coverage as well. It seems to me we are spending more to pay for illeagal's health care.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> To pay for this, they, the goverment needs to find 22 million new smokers in the next 5 years. As of now, you don't need to prove your a american to get this health care. Also parents are getting this coverage as well. It seems to me we are spending more to pay for illeagal's health care.


You are supporting big tobacco, you are a racist, and how could you deprive someone of health care insurance just because they were born in Mexico?


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Well they are making money, not paying taxes, taking our income and sending it back to mexico, might as well give them free health care. Only thing i'm really upset about is if cigars go way up, logcabin productions might not be able to give as many reviews on quality smokes. I'm not feeling well.


----------



## northidahotim (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you Heather for the pdf file on the bill. In reading it however, if you as a congressman are not familiar with the cigar industry, as I'm sure most politicians arent, you might not realize what this bill will do to the industry. Not just me as a retailer, but some of these other countries who supply us. The ramifications could be far reaching. And this copy that gets passed around to all the congressmen just seems to kind of ho-hum these numbers.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have seen in other cigar forums.they are requesting letters to be sent and I have sent numerous letters.So why dont they tax booze,yeah I forgot politicians drink and I like a good scotch myself,what about fast food,this country is in big trouble


----------



## garbreath (Jul 24, 2007)

did you know, that a $150.00 bottle of wine only has a .30cent federal tax on it? i am going to RTDA, it ought to be interesting


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Gatormoye said:


> Only thing i'm really upset about is if cigars go way up, logcabin productions might not be able to give as many reviews on quality smokes.


"....on this week's show, we sample the Roly. This $11 cigar is a great value."

:teacher:


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Now that's scary.


----------



## northidahotim (Apr 3, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened on Friday with this bill?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I posted the PDF and made it a sticky. pass it out among your friends. and remember vote early and vote often


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

Thank you for your support. Kay Bailey is and has been a BIG FAT QUESTION MARK? In my mind, Cornyn is a question mark?


terrasco said:


> I emailed Hutchison and Cornyn, both. Got a form letter that told me they didn't have a clue what I was talking about. I tried emailing all members of the Senate Finance committee but quickly found that if you aren't a constituent, they don't really care about you. (Not that they really care, anyway.)
> 
> The sad thing about this, as you well know, is that it will decimate independent, local cigar stores. It is a very scary thing. I know I'm preaching to the choir here.


----------

